# A-Plan at Santa Pod,



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

We will be having a trade stand at Santa Pod on Sunday ( 19th of June)..

We have a couple of impressive looking Skylines on the stand and have a great competition where you can win up to £100.00 worth of fuel for your performance car...

Make sure you pop along and say hello.:thumbsup:

I will see you there..

Dan 
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

See you there Dan


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> See you there Dan


U will indeed,:thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

DOH, I forgot to contact you Dan before i renewed my Ins with A Plan. 

Note to self remember before next year :nervous:

My even be up at Santa Pod so will wee you there :nervous:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Alan said:


> DOH, I forgot to contact you Dan before i renewed my Ins with A Plan.
> 
> Note to self remember before next year :nervous:
> 
> My even be up at Santa Pod so will wee you there :nervous:


Not a problem Alan,

Fill out a form and include your renewal date and I will call you when your renewal is due.

And you never know....that £100 may be yours :clap:

Dan


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> And you never know....that £100 may be yours :clap:
> 
> Dan


£100 What £100 now I'm interested................:runaway::runaway:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Alan said:


> £100 What £100 now I'm interested................:runaway::runaway:


lol, we are doing a competition to win up to a £100.00 worth of fuel for your car.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> lol, we are doing a competition to win up to a £100.00 worth of fuel for your car.


Oh OK Cool, Work dependant we may meet on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------

